# Macros from today - Ambush bug and beetles



## BrentC (Aug 9, 2017)

1. Ambush bug



Ambush Bug by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Ambush Bug



Ambush Bug by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Mating Japanese Beetle



Mating Japanese Beetles by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4. Red Soldier Bug



Common Red Soldier Beetle by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.  Pink Spot Ladybug



Pink Spot Ladybird by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 9, 2017)

That first insect looks like something from a Transformers movie. Don't remember ever seeing one of those. Super crisp!


----------



## JPI (Aug 10, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That first insect looks like something from a Transformers movie. Don't remember ever seeing one of those. Super crisp!



And the two Japanese Beetles need to get a room


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice images Brent.  That Ambush bug is bizarre. 

Dave


----------



## BrentC (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks guys.



PhotoriousMe said:


> Nice images Brent.  That Ambush bug is bizarre.
> 
> Dave



Did you get your dual arms yet?  I'm looking forward to see how it works for you since I also need something a little better then my current setup.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 10, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny you asked Brent.   They are due to arrive tomorrow.  I'll post a picture of the setup.

Dave


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 11, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Did you get your dual arms yet?  I'm looking forward to see how it works for you since I also need something a little better then my current setup.




Brent here are the arms that came in  today.  Should add more flexibility to how I can direct the light.

Dave


Standard R1C1 setup with flashes attached to lens mounting ring.  Very little flexibility.







Flexible arms.  Much for flexibility.




Ordered from Amazon.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 11, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...




Nice.   I'll probably order one.   I do have some cheaper flashes with a trigger that I could probably use with this, but they don't have TTL which I am used to and works well for my current setup.   How heavy a flash unit do you think those arms could hold?   Mine are of the larger speedlight type variety.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 11, 2017)

BrentC said:


> PhotoriousMe said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...




The arms are actually quite hard to manipulate so I would think they would hold a regular sized flash similar to a Nikon SB700 with no problems.

Dave


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 14, 2017)

Brent,
I like the Japanese Beetle the best.  Very sharp and nice colors.


----------

